# Millennials Aren't Moving, But Why Are We Surprised



## LivingStartsToday (Mar 8, 2017)

I recently read an article that looked into the "new data" that millennials aren't moving out of their hometowns. 

At first, as a millennial, I thought this was terrible. Young people need to move to get the best opportunities, right? They need to see the world, right?

Then, I realized the world we're living in now. Millennials love local brands, they desire flexibility and champion the idea that experience is better than possessions- and they can get all that in their home towns. I was afraid that by not moving they wouldn't be experiencing new cultures and perspectives, but this can't be the case. 

What I think is going on is that millennials love the local culture but not in a superficial way that everyone thinks. They genuinely care about their neighborhood, friends and local businesses which could cause them want to stay in their home towns. They still see other perspectives by traveling to other countries- so it's not bad.

So, I just want to know what you think about this?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I moved across the country from my hometown in the middle of nowhere Wisconsin to Austin, Texas. I think it mainly has to deal with financial security. Mom and dad are still in their hometowns and that's often where they live due to student loans and such. Plus, all your friends and connections are there. I know I want to move back when it's time to raise a family.


----------



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

I have to agree with the previous poster. I too moved across the country when I was in my early 20s, then in my late 20s I moved to Japan and married a native here. I've been here for over six years; this is where I plan on staying permanently.

DOB: '82


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd move for a job. But no point in moving unless you have back up. Some one to roll with, split bills and rent. But because the situation is so much the same nationwide, all you would be doing is trading scenery. For some thats not good enough.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought millennials weren't moving due to lack of job opportunities and crippling student debt.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

I had to move away from my hometown due to my dad's office closing down there when I was 11, but I later actually moved back to my hometown a month after I turned 18 lol. My parents would much rather be back here too. 
But if you were to create the polar opposite town from my hometown, that's where we moved. I was born in a northwestern college city and I moved to suburban Georgia. It was hell, and not just due to the weather lol. I didn't relate to anyone there, I didn't feel like I could be myself, the town was boring, ugly, and all the grass was brown. 
My hometown is immersed in nature, gorgeous, quirky, both really calm but also tons to do. The majority of people have similar political beliefs as I do so I feel like I'm being represented by my state's politics. I feel like I can be myself here. That's why I stay.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Syvelocin said:


> I had to move away from my hometown due to my dad's office closing down there when I was 11, but I later actually moved back to my hometown a month after I turned 18 lol. My parents would much rather be back here too.
> But if you were to create the polar opposite town from my hometown, that's where we moved. I was born in a northwestern college city and I moved to suburban Georgia. It was hell, and not just due to the weather lol. I didn't relate to anyone there, I didn't feel like I could be myself, the town was boring, ugly, and all the grass was brown.
> My hometown is immersed in nature, gorgeous, quirky, both really calm but also tons to do. The majority of people have similar political beliefs as I do so I feel like I'm being represented by my state's politics. I feel like I can be myself here. That's why I stay.


I know I've felt the culture shock moving from Wisconsin to Austin, TX. It's funny how Austin is billed as progressive, but the only thing it's progressive for is Texas itself. When you have people protesting an alcohol permit of a local taco chain to sell beer (they sell beer at other stores without any other problems), because it is close to a school, you aren't that progressive: Torchy’s withdraws request to sell alcohol on South Congress I'm also going to write on my travel blog how even trying to walk in a lot of Austin sucks due to no sidewalks. The bike lanes are sketchy and the busses suck. If you want a truly progressive city, Madison, WI is it.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Solrac026 said:


> I thought millennials weren't moving due to lack of job opportunities and crippling student debt.


That


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Solrac026 said:


> I thought millennials weren't moving due to lack of job opportunities and crippling student debt.


That's the case for me. Went away for college, now trying to work my way out of my hometown and into grad school (and hopefully can also find a way to minimize my debt as I already have undergrad debt...) The tricky part is I kinda have felt stuck in my hometown because I want to have more financial leverage going in, not just be taking out more debt, and then only working part-time starting in my second year (which seems to be the norm for the programs I'm looking into).


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Or maybe they can't afford to move, dipshit.

I'd love to move if wages kept up with the ever increasing price of bills, food, etc. Also, if an average house price wasn't over $300,000 or 400-700,000 for even a semi decent area, yeah I'd love to own a house. Maybe if you're a millionaire, don't even start on owning an apartment. Average rent prices are like $400 a week for a house, $250 for a single apartment; some places $800 if you want to live in a nicer area. I only get $345 a week there's my fucking week's wage almost gone. I'm an apprentice so I'm not at uni, but imagine the uni students or people who aren't studying but renting. There's people that work 2-3 jobs just to LIVE, alone.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

Lemmy said:


> Or maybe they can't afford to move, dipshit.
> 
> ...


Hey now, that's really impolite :\ No need for any of that.

Anyway:

From what I understand, people usually haven't moved out of their hometowns for much of history? That being said, according to this it does look like the number of people moving from their hometown is going down even more, so you're not wrong on that part.

Anyway I plan on potentially moving out West when I'm older. I'm 21 and I still live at home because I'm going to school and my life savings so far (especially working like $9/hr) wouldn't even get me an apartment for two months in my hometown.

Reeeallly counting on this college degree to pay off. I'm lucky enough that my parents saved for my school since I was young, but yeah, I'm not moving from my hometown until I can afford to. And right now I'm a student with a low paying retail job.


And yeah, I love my hometown, you're right about that! But it's not going to give me the lifestyle I want, especially with how high living prices are right now and the rise in crime because of people moving down from DC.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I live in Australia, and our culture is really boring. Its great if you're loud, like beer, like football (Australian), like sunny days at the beach etc... Yeah...

The city I live in is the most overpriced city in the whole country, and one of the most isolated cities in my country and the world.

And yeah I realise I was quite impolite there, sorry OP.
@Taileile


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I have to agree that the root issue is that we can't _afford_ to move. Hell, I can barely keep the roof over my head as-is ...

So what to do if you're stuck in place? Make it a heaven or a hell? I wouldn't be too surprised if a lot of Millennials choose to celebrate a sense of place in part as a way to cope with being stuck there. Which is good! There's always been a tension between the local and the global, and in recent years the pendulum's swung too far in the global direction (don't believe me? Read up on AB InBev's shenanigans...)


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I think there will be a steady and noticeable shift with at least the professional/YUP Millennials soon. It's already kind of happening, but will likely accelerate. A large chunk of those who have the financial means and job flexibility to move are in big, expensive cities like NYC, DC, LA, and San Francisco right now and will probably start wanting to move their lives along in smaller, more affordable metro areas where yes, a house still costs $400K, but at least it's a house and not a glorified broom closet. 

The conventional wisdom says no more than 1/3 of your pay should go to housing - but that's asinine in today's rent world, unless you really, really stretch your comfort. 

These big Millennial-rich cities are already experiencing a very high rate of transience, with people moving, living there a couple months or years, then heading out. There's always that group overpaying for the condos and townhouses and starting families, but it's outnumbered by those moving in and out. 

This is just for those who _can_ move. There are still tons and tons of Millennials who are piled high with student loans, car payments, and credit card debt who probably really can't afford to move, or find another job that could be an improvement that's worth it. There are many (I recall reading ~20-30%) who still live with their parents, and this is becoming a commonplace setup. I know some who basically just don't want to work and live at home because of that - as well as some who financially just can't.

I'm personally a "soon to be moving Millennial," and the biggest reason for that is that I've come to really hate east coast living, miss the stronger interconnectedness of families and friends back in the midwest, and feel I'm wasting money on rent here.


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone checked this article out? It shows states with the highest percentage of Millennials living with parents and those with the lowest.

In Which States Do Most Millennials Live With Their Parents? | Zero Hedge


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

I would also check these articles out too. It presents information about housing affordability and rentals.

Report: San Diego housing and affordability will get worse by 20 - CBS News 8 - San Diego, CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8

Nearly half of renters paying too much for housing

Five Reasons Millennials Aren't Buying Homes | Investopedia

More young adults are living at home, and for longer stretches | Pew Research Center


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Figure said:


> I'm personally a "soon to be moving Millennial," and the biggest reason for that is that I've come to really hate east coast living, miss the stronger interconnectedness of families and friends back in the midwest, and feel I'm wasting money on rent here.


Where in the Midwest are you from? I'm from Wisconsin and live in Austin, TX but cannot wait to move back. I have plans to move back in 2 years with my girlfriend. Austin's median house prices are $400,000 and where I cam from it's like $120,000. It's just so much cheaper here and I can basically dollar for dollar make the same money. I just wanted the excitement of the city, but most of that has worn off (other than trying new foods and such; Texas rules for that).


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

I disagree. It's more like they probably can't afford to leave their hometowns. Also, if you come from a relatively small hometown, you have a higher chance of finding a job there and staying there for most of your life irrespective of your generation.

As for love of the local culture, I'm not sure this applies to most millennials. That's more like a hipster subset that likes bespoked things that appear to be local. AKA, marketing garbage.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am looking to buy a house soon, but I am lucky to have had a house sell in the family recently, so I actually have the money to make a down payment. Even so, I am downgrading from the city to a suburban area that will have a much harder commute, because I cannot afford to buy where I have lived most of my life. Sometimes I can't help but wonder what anyone would be thinking to come to such a place, given how absurdly expensive it is. For most people of my generation, living here is simply not possible.


----------

